# Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours MORE! [Nov 9]



## Dragoneer (Oct 15, 2006)

For the next 36 hours, we've enabled user title editing for all users! No more waiting/praying for a random admin to assign you an obscure or bizzare title that refers to an in-joke only shared by a select few. Make your own humiliating forum title today! You have 36 hours to act, and after tat, the feature will be disabled forever and always until the end of time (or January 1st, 2007, whichever may come first).
*Some rules apply:*
User titles must be kept under 20 characters
User titles must be kept PG
May not contain drama or references to: TNT, kiwi fruits, tang and aeomebas.
User titles may not contain HTML, BBCode.
If you spill crumbs onto your keyboard while writing your signature, please clean your keyboard thoroughly.
*How do I change my forum title?*
Click on *User CP* at the top of the page. From there, click* Edit Profile* and find the cute little box of text entering and, y'know, enter some text!

*What happens if I don't pay attention to the above rules?*
We will disable and ban your forum account for 48 years.


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

_*shakes head and curls up to hide as furry chaos ensues...* :3_


----------



## Suule (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Muhahahahahahaahahahahahha


----------



## Evol (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

tee hee.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

oh so thas how it works. i shoulda' paid more attention to whas been goin on. anyway....my new title makes me rofl. FEAR ME!!(LAWLZ)


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Unfortunately I'm the kind to change titles on a whim, and I have doubts that such a whim will strike me before the period is over. Oh well.


----------



## robomilk (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

DONE! I just looked for inspiration on Wikiquote, and I got it!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Finally. Now I don't sound so threatening when I'm greeting newcomers. I'm too passive to demand hugs...or ultimate dooms.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Mine is definitely fitting...


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

ok...what do you think?
I believe this clears up much confusion about D.O.A.
Whether it be about Dead on arrival or Dead or Alive.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Hm, I didn't find the option in mine. Oh well. If anyone in the admin staff feels like giving me a title, go for it


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Hm, I didn't find the option in mine. Oh well. If anyone in the admin staff feels like giving me a title, go for it



*prr* 'tis under "Custom User Title" under "Edit Profile" on your "User CP", 'ro.
=> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/usercp.php?action=profile (direct link)

I'll resist the temptation to title da chitameow, though. Go for it!


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Nope. It's not there for me.

I think this board just dislikes my username in general (refering to previous problems ).


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Nope. It's not there for me.
> 
> I think this board just dislikes my username in general (refering to previous problems ).



Aww..... 
Yes, I well remember those problems... :?

I'd go and mess around in the spaghetti cabling again if I knew where to start looking. (_*wonders whether Arshes can't see that option, either, since you're both in the same group, now*_)

Send me up a title and I'll happily place that where it should be.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Nope. It's not there for me.
> 
> I think this board just dislikes my username in general (refering to previous problems ).


Fixed, Tibbsy.  I forgot to change the setting for people on the TOS Team.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

There it goes ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> There it goes ^^


Zoop? Any meaning behind that?


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

zoop...(lawlz)


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

It's just a word I use a lot 

*plays with title*


----------



## Kayla-La (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Hooray!

I couldn't think of anything else, really.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

*pokes his eye out and puts on a patch*

(due to kayla-la's title)


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

No fair, I totally had dibs on removing D-WOLF's eyes...


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

too bad kitten i did it myself. *wonders if i am hot now?*


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Changed my user title.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Arrowtibbs? You somehow use that word too? XD

I am now using my old lj icon, just for you *silly grin*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

i think it's time i changed it one last time. to something funny and pointless. but not zoop. i got that word stuck in my head now and will probably start to use it as a result. *wanders off*

*wanders back* darkness and light never tasted so good.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Oh wow. I've been waiting for this opportunity to arise...


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 15, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Arrowtibbs? You somehow use that word too? XD
> 
> I am now using my old lj icon, just for you *silly grin*




GASP :O


----------



## Schatten (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

made this for the revamped tos.







fits in here just as well.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Yay Bender!


----------



## robomilk (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

I want to change my avatar. I just can't decide what to... :?


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Mr. Administrator, with these options you are really spoiling us.
Now that's an archaic reference.


----------



## robomilk (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Mr. Administrator, with these options you are really spoiling us.
> Now that's an archaic reference.




I'm still trying to work out what "PÃ³g mo Chlochai BhlÃ¡rna" means. I asked a friend and he said "sex with fish" though he later revealed he didn't have a clue either.


----------



## izartist (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

I kinda like my current title.


----------



## manderina (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Jeez, I have the chance to change my title, and I have no idea what to change it to. :


----------



## Visimar (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Well at least I had enough time to change my user title...=D

Anyone who figures out where my user title comes from gets a cookie, because I sure won't be eating any. Ick...


----------



## DavidN (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Is it a Rogue/Nethack sort of thing?


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Mr. Administrator, with these options you are really spoiling us.
> Now that's an archaic reference.



Gaak.....!

I did not want that to be my "song of the day"... Cue earworm... :?


_*sulks and puts on some music really loud in hope of a cure*_


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

I thought about changing my user title to "Apply directly to the forehead", but then I'd have to avoid posting three messages in a row to keep from annoying people.


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

*checks countdown clock* :3


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 16, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

*shifty eyes* let the zooping commence!

 Really I cant think of anything I want for my user title other than the batato ^-^


----------



## furry (Oct 17, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

INCOMING VADOR IMPERSONATION


*Looks at the day and time of the first post*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lolcox (Oct 17, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

ARGH.

This is what I get for believing in SLEEP.


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 17, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				lolcox said:
			
		

> ARGH.
> 
> This is what I get for believing in SLEEP.



You slept for 36 hours straight?  ;


----------



## lolcox (Oct 17, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				Damaratus said:
			
		

> You slept for 36 hours straight?  ;



I visit the forums like, once a week. 
It would've been yesterday, but I woke up late, and had other things to do. :B


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 17, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

I was going to change it to "Administrator", but nah. I'll just let the admins pick one out for me later


----------



## Visimar (Oct 18, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> Is it a Rogue/Nethack sort of thing?



If you were directing that at me, it's actually one of the frag messages in Quake II assuming you have a live grenade blow up in your hand while standing next to an enemy, and it only works when you don't get killed before then, and if you do it just changes to the non-directhit message. (Player didn't see an emo's grenade)

Everyone I've encountered so far seems to get a kick out of that whenever I actually manage to pull it off.


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 19, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Crap I missed it!  'cause I wasn't paying attention.  *sigh* Oh well.  I like mine anyway.  =^_^=


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 19, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Dang, wasn't paying attention to other forum posts. Oh well, rather have an admin randomly choose one for me anyway.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Oct 19, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

shucky darn missed it ah well


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 19, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

what the hell,  this thread wasn't in "new threads" until it was already over.  I demand a recount!!


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> what the hell,  this thread wasn't in "new threads" until it was already over.  I demand a recount!!



Or new forum software, Nobu?
(OK, it's better than the old version, but still seems a bit ropey and I have missed a few new threads, accordingly. Spotted this particular one being bumped a few times, though).


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 20, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> what the hell,  this thread wasn't in "new threads" until it was already over.  I demand a recount!!



Uh, it was there for me.


----------



## XianJaguar (Oct 20, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Aw man.. I go away on Vacation to Florida and miss this. Oh well.


----------



## Growly (Oct 21, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Ohh... I thought of something better for my title. D'oh!
It was gonna be "[Marginally] Smarter than your average bear".


----------



## Melkiah (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

I didnt even know about this, I want to change my user title, this stupid pack crap is annoying


----------



## Kitsuneko (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				Melkiah said:
			
		

> I didnt even know about this, I want to change my user title, this stupid pack crap is annoying



Haha yeah, well, I don't post much so my thingy still says "pup". 

In light of all this cub business, I loathe that it says 'pup'. x_x


----------



## KaputOtter (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Can you change mine to "skull crusher", D? 

Also I keep trying to change my full name in my bio and it always reverts to Dragon33r wuz here hyuk yuk yuk lol xD


----------



## Tinintri (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Oh... so this is why everyone has a good title and I don't. ;___;
EDIT YAY!!


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Danm, I also want a custom title.  Can I get one, please?


----------



## Lloxie (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

...>> I wonder if I could have mine changed, as well? Not that it particularly matters, since I'm not a particularly active member on the forum, but eh... might as well ask.


----------



## Selunca (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

I'm dumb, and can't figure it out.

I dunno what I'd put there anyhoo.


----------



## Rapture (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

I can't change my little name thinger either. ; ; Mh.


----------



## verias (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

*laugh*  If mine were anything I think it'd be fitting to say
Femme/herm shapeshifter thingy. Cope!


----------



## ScyStorm (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*

Hey guys, PROTIP: This topic was posted *October 15th*.


----------



## Tinintri (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: Change Your Forum User Title - 36 Hours Only!*



			
				ScyStorm said:
			
		

> Hey guys, PROTIP: This topic was posted *October 15th*.



Yeah, I noticed that AFTER I posted on it XD


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 9, 2006)

Let's go for 36 more hours! Same rules apply.

Ready... set... GO!


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 9, 2006)

again? well, ok. *scratches his head in confusion trying to think of a better one thas not as lame as the last one he came up with*

hey look it's dama's old title from when i joined minus the red warning letters. (i tried but i couldn't....not enough room for it)

i'll probably change it when i get home from work tonight as this is just an inside joke.


----------



## Damaratus (Nov 9, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Let's go for 36 more hours! Same rules apply.
> 
> Ready... set... GO!



Oh no! The floodgates are open again!


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 9, 2006)

so your back now buddy? i got that super ez maze in my scraps for you. ironically i stole that pie.....


----------



## lolcox (Nov 9, 2006)

"Playin' with yer Wii~"

That'd be the title for me.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 9, 2006)

if thas what you want lolcox then go into your edit profile settings in your user profile and change it to that yourself. you only have 36 hours to do it.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it possible to have a two-line title?


----------



## robomilk (Nov 9, 2006)

Randomly changed. If you really want to know the inspiration the google it.


----------



## cpctail (Nov 9, 2006)

How bout " Likea little coffee with his sugar"


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Nov 9, 2006)

OH NO NOT AGAIN


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 9, 2006)

I came up with one this time. "Taisetsu na mono PROTECT MY BALLS!!" came in second place after I decided it was too long.

...let's fighting love.


----------



## Honeymane (Nov 9, 2006)

Why not keep it open all the time?


----------



## Aquin (Nov 9, 2006)

Like mine? XD


----------



## Honeymane (Nov 9, 2006)

BEHOLD THE POWER OF MY title thing!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't think of anything good. Bleh.

/I wanted "Maybe if this title is witty enough, someone will finally love me."
//xkcd


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 9, 2006)

i was thinking back to a little fun conversation with a certain labrat and came up with this. i wish we could do 45 characters instead though or have 2 lines. but i guess tis better than not being able to edit them at all.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 9, 2006)

Honeymane said:
			
		

> BEHOLD THE POWER OF MY title thing!



What does it mean?


----------



## ScyStorm (Nov 10, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Let's go for 36 more hours! Same rules apply.
> 
> Ready... set... GO!



Wow, all because of me? XD  Weee!


----------



## Reed (Nov 10, 2006)

Aww, nothing I tried would fit. This is so difficult. :3


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 10, 2006)

How the hell do you hit 'enter' when making your title so that it can be on two lines like my old one used to be?


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 10, 2006)

Shift-Enter?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2006)

Something seems to have changed in this version of the boards and the last, and it appears we can't use HTML in forum titles anymore, thus no more two lines. I may end up shortening some user titles due to length.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 10, 2006)

is this one too long 'neer? (blame it on the captain planet dvd box set i got last week)
oh wait nevermind i guess it was. *sees the change* replaces your comma with a semicolon....looks better that way. oh wait i think i thought of a better one that might be shorter. yup tis one character shorter. go me, _go planet_.


----------



## Cojiro (Nov 10, 2006)

Though I am more of a lurker than I am a poster... thanks!


----------



## Dickie (Nov 10, 2006)

hehe... I missed it last time, and now I was too tired to come up with anything witty XD


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 10, 2006)

Boc, love your title.


So what is it guys - "Destroyer of Threads" or "Lovable Forum Drunk"?


I recommend capitalization, punctuation, and spelling for everyone's titles, by the by.


----------



## TeeGee (Nov 11, 2006)

Unless it is for comedic effect.


----------



## Chomperz (Nov 11, 2006)

i didn't feel like putting words in mine, lol

here's an emotion instead


----------

